# device used to clean small game



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

was talkeing to a older man tonite about hunting small game with a sling shot and he told me him and his brother took alot of game during the depresstion with red inner tube and olander forks. he told me of a tool he use to clean squirrels that stop them from geting hair on them some way of holding them so my ? is how do you clean your small game any tools other than a knife.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I never use anything but a knife for rabbits and squirrels ... nor do I remember anyone else I knew ever using anything else. I always eviscerate the beast as soon as it is shot. Then skin it out after returning home. I just hang the eviscerated carcass by one hind leg so I can use both hands for the skinning. Rabbit skin is very soft, so I just grab the skin in the middle of the back with both hands and pull in opposite directions. The skin will part and them come off inside-out, like taking off a glove, one piece over the head and front legs and the other over the hind legs. Squirrel skin is very tough (my grandfather used strips of squirrel skin for shoe laces), and does not tear easily. So I just slit the skin on the inside of the back legs down to the crotch. Then start peeling off the hind legs, cutting around the skin at the hind foot. Then just peel the skin off whole down over the head and front legs, cutting off the tail in the process.

Would be interested to know what sort of tool your guy was using.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The mystery tool could be a foot hanger of some kind or perhaps a gut hook blade. I've seen foot hangers for rabbit prep. It's just a wire or sheet-metal bracket that hangs on a nearby fence or tree and suspends the rabbit upside-down by it's hind feet.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ash said:


> The mystery tool could be a foot hanger of some kind or perhaps a gut hook blade. I've seen foot hangers for rabbit prep. It's just a wire or sheet-metal bracket that hangs on a nearby fence or tree and suspends the rabbit upside-down by it's hind feet.


I always just use a loop of chord. And come to think of it, that is all I used when I had a commercial rabbitry.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's one: http://www.therabbitwringer.com/


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah i wish he did not have to go we were in line checking out when i pulled my change out i had a small shooter in my pocket thats how it all started i hand ***** and rabbits wood chucks and armadillos by the back legs like i do deer and hogs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ash said:


> Here's one: http://www.therabbitwringer.com/


Interesting ... Who would have guessed someone would make a specialty item for this!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

